# How Much Backing for Ross CLA 6?



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

So I just picked up a Ross CLA 6 to use with a 10wt rod.

I spooled it up to what I thought was a good amount of backing, but now I am worried it is not enough...

The specs of the reel call for 275 yards of 20lb backing with 11wt floating line. They say to reduce the capacity by 20% if using 30lb.

I bought a 300yd spool of 30lb backing. So that makes it 220yd that the reel should take under the circumstances above.

But then I am using 10wt line.....

I spooled it up but couldn't tell how much was on there. Did my best to estimate 225-250 yards, but I think I might have fallen short.

Would you splice more in? Just leave it alone? Or pull it all off and replace with new backing?

Here is a pic for reference of how much I have on there.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

If something gets you out that far more than likely you aren't gonna turn it around anyways, and at that point you are chasing it with the boat. It looks like you could fit a little more on there, but I would say it all depends on what you are chasing. Then again backing is cheap so do what you want.

Don't splice it.


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

You using gel spun?


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

Looks good to me. It doesn't appear you could get a whole lot more on anyway.

Like Mike said, if a fish gets that far out you might be past the trouble point. Either horse them around or you're probably going to lose it anyway.


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks guys. It'll be used for surf and jetty fishing for just about anything. Jacks, tarpon, big reds, etc. 

It's not gel spun, just regular Dacron. 

I agree if I might have been able to get a little more on, but not much. And yeah... If a big fish gets out that far, I've got other problems. Haha


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

crw91383 said:


> You using gel spun?


Looka like good ol dacron to me.

I wouldn't mess with it as mike said. Hopefully you'll be chasing the fish long before you get to the point of being spooled. All that line in the water would cause a lot of drag and slow the fish down on it's own. That is unless you fowl hook it, then it might have a little more steam.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Clearance is how I judge it, put the line on first, then backing to the point where clearance looks right. Yours looks good to me.

Is that a clear floating or sink tip on there?


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

Outearly said:


> Clearance is how I judge it, put the line on first, then backing to the point where clearance looks right. Yours looks good to me.
> 
> Is that a clear floating or sink tip on there?


Thanks for the help everyone!

It's clear tip intermediate sink. Rio tropical intermediate to be exact.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks about right to me. I've got a reel I might have put more backing on than I should have. If I have a fish on the reel, sometimes I end up getting line wedged up against the reel frame if I'm not careful distributing line while reeling in the fish. Just one more thing you should not have to think about while bringing in a fish. 

In other words, your line is smooth and even when you put it on the reel initially. But it may not reel on as smooth and even when you are trying to bring in a hard fighting fish. A little wiggle room is good in my opinion.


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

karstopo said:


> Looks about right to me. I've got a reel I might have put more backing on than I should have. If I have a fish on the reel, sometimes I end up getting line wedged up against the reel frame if I'm not careful distributing line while reeling in the fish. Just one more thing you should not have to think about while bringing in a fish.
> 
> In other words, your line is smooth and even when you put it on the reel initially. But it may not reel on as smooth and even when you are trying to bring in a hard fighting fish. A little wiggle room is good in my opinion.


Good point!!! Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

karstopo said:


> Looks about right to me. I've got a reel I might have put more backing on than I should have. If I have a fish on the reel, sometimes I end up getting line wedged up against the reel frame if I'm not careful distributing line while reeling in the fish. Just one more thing you should not have to think about while bringing in a fish.
> 
> In other words, your line is smooth and even when you put it on the reel initially. But it may not reel on as smooth and even when you are trying to bring in a hard fighting fish. A little wiggle room is good in my opinion.


This x100.
Always leave some wiggle room! I say you got it perfect.


----------



## Scott F (Aug 26, 2005)

Looks ok.
If you want it full to get the most out of the large arbor, remove line & add 50 yards to bare spool. Then splice in your 225 yards and add fly line. It will probably be too full. Then a trial & error process of removing 20 yards of backing,re-installing line & checking fit. I don't want fish to cause splice to be exposed. If the fish exposes the "buried" splice it will be good fish story.

I fill it tight for a floating line. Then intermediate & sinkers fit loose.

Or if you have a "small" reel & a large line. Fill with power pro or equal to a set amount. Then cut back your large fly line to your max casting distance.

Lesson learned by a lot of us: initially overfill backing, install fly line, remove fly line, cut backing back & repeat. Took me 3 tries with a new reel last year to get it like I like.

Good luck with your new stuff.

Scott


----------

